# Daaa...whoops!  Reporter looks like mug shot from his own story!



## Carol (Aug 5, 2011)

Video is worth a watch :lol: 

http://news.yahoo.com/video/us-15749625/mug-shot-mix-up-reporter-looks-like-wanted-man-26200966.html


----------

